# 40. Simon R. Green Discussion



## Philip Overby (Aug 25, 2014)

Long hiatus since I updated the Top 100 Fantasy Authors list from a while back. I hope to get back on pace with it if possible.

Simon R. Green is number 40 and a name I've heard a lot. Some people have even told me that when I'm looking for something a bit different in fantasy to try his work. Hawk and Fisher is the one I'm most familiar with, but I've never gotten a chance to read any of his work. His Deathstalker universe seems to be the one he bases most of his stories in.

I've actually had some people mention him when critiquing my work, but I'm not sure how similar we are (maybe high action fantasy?) I guess I should check him out then, right? 

Anyone familiar with his work?


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 25, 2014)

Yep. Fisher and Hawk and Deathstalker books are both well worth reading. Great adventure. His more urban fantasy stuff (Nightside?) I don't care for.


----------



## ThinkerX (Aug 25, 2014)

I used to read a fair pile of his stuff, not so much anymore.  They remained consistently juvenile, especially with the Death Stalker, Night side, and Drood series.  Lots of superhero style code names, lots of action...not much in the way of broader consequences. 

Yet they are popular.  His books do turn up fairly often on the book rack at the grocery store.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 25, 2014)

I kind of like straightforward fiction now and again so I may check some of it out.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Aug 27, 2014)

The only Green I've read was _Shadows Fall_, and I still have no idea what to make of it. It's about a town where imaginary things go when people stop believing in them--beautiful things, horrible things, dark things, childish things . . . It flips wildly between humor and horror, and it arguably succeeds at both, but it gave me whiplash in the process. I'd recommend reading it if you ever find a copy, just because it has so many interesting ideas.


----------

